# ACS Experience calculation



## BRam111 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi All,

I need some insight and suggestion on how ACS calculates my professional experience.

I got totally 8.4 years experience in IT. During this period, I worked in Sydney for 10 months,7 months ,4(currently in Sydney) months in different years as part of my on site opportunity from my company. 

As ACS deducts 2 years of initial experience, I am left with 6.4, out of that 1.7 years(5 points) is in Australia and 4.9(5 points) in India.
But I need 15 points. Currently I am in Sydney and I may stay here for a year, which is of no use as I need 1.5 more years in Sydney to get 10 points. 


My question is - Should I hide my 7 months onsite so that I get 1 year in Australia and 5.4 in India(as I was always a permanent employee of my company in India) which gives me 15 points? or

Does CO consider the 7 months as India experience?

or just go with IELTS and get better results?

What options do I have?


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Aussies exp : Claim points for 1 yr (5 points)
0.7 yr so that it doesnt go waste you can include this into your Indian(overseas) Exp i.e 4.9 + 0.7 = 5.4 yrs = 10 points
Summary : Australia Exp = 1 yr (12 months) = 5 points
Overseas Exp(Ind) = 5.4 yrs = 10 points 
Total work points = 15 points

You can get rid of Australian Exp(which is going waste) and add it into Indian Exp (end of the day you were working for an Indian org but on a foreign land) but you cannot do it the other way around.


----------



## BRam111 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi All,

I need some insight and suggestion on how ACS calculates my professional experience.

I got totally 8.4 years experience in IT. During this period, I worked in Sydney for 10 months,7 months ,4(currently in Sydney) months in different years as part of my on site opportunity from my company. 

As ACS deducts 2 years of initial experience, I am left with 6.4, out of that 1.9 years(5 points) is in Australia and 4.7(5 points) in India.
But I need 15 points. Currently I am in Sydney and I may stay here for a year, which is of no use as I need 1.5 more years in Sydney to get 10 points. 


My question is - Should I hide my 7 months onsite so that I get 1.2 years in Australia and 5.2 in India(as I was always a permanent employee of my company in India) which gives me 15 points? But the catch is, I can not provide Indian pay slips for this period as I did not receive salary in India, alos if ACS or CO checks my passport, they can see that I worked in Sydney for 7 months. Do thay actually check all that? Am I just worried too much?

or just go with IELTS and get better results? I am tired of IELTs, I do not want to take it any more......

What options do I have?


----------



## BRam111 (Nov 20, 2014)

So you are asking me not to give ACS about my 7 months onsite or

Provide details about 7 months onsite but while submitting PR add the 7 months into India experience?


----------



## BRam111 (Nov 20, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> Aussies exp : Claim points for 1 yr (5 points)
> 0.7 yr so that it doesnt go waste you can include this into your Indian(overseas) Exp i.e 4.9 + 0.7 = 5.4 yrs = 10 points
> Summary : Australia Exp = 1 yr (12 months) = 5 points
> Overseas Exp(Ind) = 5.4 yrs = 10 points
> ...


So you are asking me not to give ACS about my 7 months onsite or

Provide details about 7 months onsite but while submitting PR add the 7 months into India experience?

Are there any such cases in the past?


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

BRam111 said:


> So you are asking me not to give ACS about my 7 months onsite or
> 
> Provide details about 7 months onsite but while submitting PR add the 7 months into India experience?


Exactly, you dont hide anything. Get everything assessed but while lodging EOI(its the next step after ACS & IELTS is done) add 7 months to Indian Experinec.


----------



## BRam111 (Nov 20, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> Exactly, you dont hide anything. Get everything assessed but while lodging EOI(its the next step after ACS & IELTS is done) add 7 months to Indian Experinec.


Thank You GinjaNINJA. Thats a relief for me. But are there any such cases in the past? Is it common or a rare case? I am afraid CO will say that your experience is not in par with the ACS letter.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

I have seen a guy who was in similar situation 1.2 yrs Australian Exp and 2.10 yrs Indian exp. 
He added 0.2 of australian exp into indian. That made his life easier 1yr Aust = 5 points and 2.10 +0.2 = 3 yrs indian exp = 5 . total work points = 10 points. 

As said earlier you can add australian into indian but cannot add indian into australian. He did get the grant.


----------



## BRam111 (Nov 20, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> I have seen a guy who was in similar situation 1.2 yrs Australian Exp and 2.10 yrs Indian exp.
> He added 0.2 of australian exp into indian. That made his life easier 1yr Aust = 5 points and 2.10 +0.2 = 3 yrs indian exp = 5 . total work points = 10 points.
> 
> As said earlier you can add australian into indian but cannot add indian into australian. He did get the grant.


Thank You.


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

I have already done my skill assessment and ACS letter is in old format without skilled from date.

So, considering 2 years to become skilled in 2613 ( Analyst programmer) with major degree in computers, I have included below in EOI.


Is this employment related to the nominated occupation? – NO
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy) 17/11/2009
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) 16/11/2011

Is this employment related to the nominated occupation? - YES
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy) 17/11/2011
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)	


My EOI has NOT still calculated 5 points from 3 years of relevant overseas experience.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

prattech said:


> I have already done my skill assessment and ACS letter is in old format without skilled from date.
> 
> So, considering 2 years to become skilled in 2613 ( Analyst programmer) with major degree in computers, I have included below in EOI.
> 
> ...


Wouldnt you need a new ACS assessment ? Aint sure if old assessment works.
What degree do you have ? ICT major is of 2 types i.e either 2yr deduction or 4yr deduction ?


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

GinjaNINJA said:


> Wouldnt you need a new ACS assessment ? Aint sure if old assessment works.
> What degree do you have ? ICT major is of 2 types i.e either 2yr deduction or 4yr deduction ?


Old assessment would be valid for 2 years from date of issue and DIBP would use summary of criteria while awarding points for overseas experience. 

I have ICT major degree(3years) and ICT major PG(2 yrs). That's why I have marked first 2 years as irrelevant.

Excluding first 2 years, I completed 3 years on 17th Nov 2014 and was expecting point score to increase by 5. But, it has not happened.

Another problem is, my skills assessment would expire on 10th Feb 2015. Do i need to re-apply ?

thanks.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

prattech said:


> Old assessment would be valid for 2 years from date of issue and DIBP would use summary of criteria while awarding points for overseas experience.
> 
> I have ICT major degree(3years) and ICT major PG(2 yrs). That's why I have marked first 2 years as irrelevant.
> 
> ...


Honestly I have no clue how to interpret old ACS assessment. Wouldn't rely on assumptions.


----------



## ani01 (Nov 21, 2014)

I am in a similar situation and would like to know if I can adjust points.
Total exp till date: 8.5 yrs (6.5 yrs India + 2 yrs AUS)
B.E. in ECE
ACS done on Sept 2013. ACS result - 4 yrs deducted. Valid exp 2.5 yrs overseas + 09 months AU
I loose 5 points for my overseas exp as I so not meet 3 yrs.

As I will be in AUS till end of Dec 2014, I will have 2 yrs AU exp. So can I move the 1 year exp to overseas to make it up 3.5 yrs so that I can get 5 points.

Aussies exp : Claim points for 1 yr (5 points)
1 yr so that it doesnt go waste you can include this into your Indian(overseas) Exp i.e 2.5 + 1 = 3.5 yrs = 5 points
Summary : Australia Exp = 1 yr (12 months) = 5 points
Overseas Exp(Ind) = 3.5 yrs = 5 points 
Total work points = 10 points

Can I do this as I am a permanent employee of overseas company and deputed in Australia? If yes then what documents will be required? Can I apply for EOI? what should I state while applying for EOI.

Please clarify.


----------



## ani01 (Nov 21, 2014)

BRam111 said:


> Thank You GinjaNINJA. Thats a relief for me. But are there any such cases in the past? Is it common or a rare case? I am afraid CO will say that your experience is not in par with the ACS letter.


Hi bram111, did you apply for EOI? What was the outcome? I am in a similar scenario and someone said that I cannot do it. My case is as given below -

I am in a similar situation and would like to know if I can adjust points.
Total exp till date: 8.5 yrs (6.5 yrs India + 2 yrs AUS)
B.E. in ECE
ACS done on Sept 2013. ACS result - 4 yrs deducted. Valid exp 2.5 yrs overseas + 09 months AU
I loose 5 points for my overseas exp as I so not meet 3 yrs.

As I will be in AUS till end of Dec 2014, I will have 2 yrs AU exp. So can I move the 1 year exp to overseas to make it up 3.5 yrs so that I can get 5 points.

Aussies exp : Claim points for 1 yr (5 points)
1 yr so that it doesnt go waste you can include this into your Indian(overseas) Exp i.e 2.5 + 1 = 3.5 yrs = 5 points
Summary : Australia Exp = 1 yr (12 months) = 5 points
Overseas Exp(Ind) = 3.5 yrs = 5 points 
Total work points = 10 points

Can I do this as I am a permanent employee of overseas company and deputed in Australia? If yes then what documents will be required? Can I apply for EOI? what should I state while applying for EOI.

Please clarify.


----------



## Stakeout (Oct 10, 2014)

ani01, I am not trying to throw cold water on your suggestion. This has been asked before and it cannot be done be as it is treated as 2 categories although logically it should be feasible.

Combined Australian and Overseas employment points

If the CO overlooks this and you get your grant, then good on you. But if you don't, there is a high possibility that you will face a visa refusal and your hard-earned application money will go up in smoke.

I have PMed you a link to another forum where someone tried to "shift" his Australia work experience to his overseas work experience to meet the 3-years threshold, and had his visa refused as the CO claimed he did not meet the 3-years overseas work experience.

If you are really hard up for 5 points, try redoing your IELTS for a higher score, or seek assistance from a registered agent.


----------



## abhidhillon18 (Sep 22, 2014)

@ani01. @Bram STAKEOUT is right.
You cannot play around with your overseas and Australian exp. I know its annoying that inspite of having enough skilled months these get divided into overseas & australian exp. Its very unlucky & unfortunate that in such a situation neither can you claim points for Australian nor overseas exp. Rules are rules and you ll have to follow it.
Say it extreme luck or a mistake by CO, I know one of 457 guy who borrowed 1 month of Australian exp into Overseas exp to make it 60 points & got his grant(not giving you hope - its dodgy) but I would never recommend anyone to do so. Its equivalent to providing false info may even face visa ban. It is what it is. Improve your IELTS score.


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

GinjaNINJA said:


> Honestly I have no clue how to interpret old ACS assessment. Wouldn't rely on assumptions.


Thank you, I will wait to see if anyone else has any comments on this.


----------



## BRam111 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi Ani01,

I just applied for ACS yesterday, sorry I can not help you. Please let me know if you have any information.

Thanks,
Ram


----------



## punjabi_seeking_pr (Jan 10, 2015)

prattech said:


> I have already done my skill assessment and ACS letter is in old format without skilled from date.
> 
> So, considering 2 years to become skilled in 2613 ( Analyst programmer) with major degree in computers, I have included below in EOI.
> 
> ...


Go with the OLD Assessment , it works very well. 
Search for people they have got the PR already with old assessments and few already flew to Australia.

Best of luck.

Thanks

HTH
punjabi_seeking_pr


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

punjabi_seeking_pr said:


> Go with the OLD Assessment , it works very well.
> Search for people they have got the PR already with old assessments and few already flew to Australia.
> 
> Best of luck.
> ...


May not hold true now.


----------



## VenkatV (Sep 11, 2013)

*Need help to understand how many points i would get for my profile*

Hi All,
i have got my assessment is completed by ACS (30th July 2013) but i am not clear that how many points i would get for my education & experience. Below are the comments which is made by ACS.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO
Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Diploma In Computer Science & Engineering from Board of Technical Education completed May 2002
has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing

*My Actual Education is:*
10th Standard + 3years Regular Diploma in Computer Science & engineering from Department of Technical Education, Karnataka.

While working, i have also got my PGDIT done from SCDL(Symbiosis Centre Distance Education) Pune.

Regarding my experience, below are ACS comments:-
The following employment after November 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level
and relevant to 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.

Actual Experience:
Actually while applying for ACS i did a mistake unknowingly that, i was told that if we have 8years of experience we would get full 15points, considering that i have ignored my 1 year experience (from 2002 to 2003) and shown my experience from 2003 to till date.

Now the question, do i get 15 points for my education? looks like they did not consider my PGDIT as it (SCDL) may not be recognised?
Since, they considered my experience only after 2008, i may get only 10points, so do you think reapplying for assessment (by showing actual exp from 2002 to till date) is a good idea? so that i would get complete 15points?


----------



## BRam111 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi Venkat,

Regarding Education - You get only 10 points as ACS considered only the Diploma. My understanding is that, to consider a PG, you have to have a Bachelor degree and higher qualification. In your case the bachelor degree is missing and so ACS will not consider PGDIT.

Work - From Nov-2008 to Jan-2015 you got 6 Years 2 Months, even if you show 2002 to 2003 experience you will get 7 years 2 months experience. In both the cases only 10 points are awared as below.

Overseas skilled employment in nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation, at time of invitation:
At least five but less than eight years (of past 10 years) 10 points
At least eight and up to 10 years (of past 10 years) 15 points 

Hope this helps.

Thanks,
Ram


----------



## punjabi_seeking_pr (Jan 10, 2015)

Danav_Singh said:


> May not hold true now.


I got it 2 months back.. Forgot to update my signature.

HTH anytime
punjabi_seeking_pr


----------



## VenkatV (Sep 11, 2013)

BRam111 said:


> Hi Venkat,
> 
> Regarding Education - You get only 10 points as ACS considered only the Diploma. My understanding is that, to consider a PG, you have to have a Bachelor degree and higher qualification. In your case the bachelor degree is missing and so ACS will not consider PGDIT.
> 
> ...


Hi Ram,
Thanks much for your time & response.
Yes i understood your points.
So i get 25 points for my age & 10 points for my experience and 10points for my education..which is total of 45points...and i still need 15points. The only way i could see is, I need to score 7 band in all 4 modules... 
I have already wrote few times and landed at 7, 6, 6, 6. It is really becoming very hard to balance all.
However, looks like i dont have any other option....i am just wondering if there is any other opportunities.
Do you think we have any other temporary visa's for Australia which suits to my situation?
I heard that, for 489 TR visa..would give 10points...does this works for me? but still i lack 5points.


----------



## BRam111 (Nov 20, 2014)

VenkatV said:


> Hi Ram,
> Thanks much for your time & response.
> Yes i understood your points.
> So i get 25 points for my age & 10 points for my experience and 10points for my education..which is total of 45points...and i still need 15points. The only way i could see is, I need to score 7 band in all 4 modules...
> ...


Hi Venkat,

If you are married, you can try with your partner points as well whihc gives an extra 5 points. But this includes ACS again whihc costs $500.

I am not sure of any other visas.

Thanks,
Ram


----------



## allwyn (Jul 20, 2015)

*ACS Experience*

Hello Guyz,

I need to know how ACS calculates work experience

Example:
I have work experience for total 8.5 yrs in IT .
11thDec2006 to 31March2014 (7.3years)
20thMay2014 to present (1.2 years)

I have completed my BCA while working which was in Dec09-Dec11

How many points I will get for experience wise

Any suggestions/help to clarify, will be highly appreciated!


----------



## GayathriAus (Aug 17, 2015)

*Australia experience showing in EOI*

Hi All,

I have got my assessment done from ACS and below is the extract of my ACS report.
I need a suggestion in entering my Australia experience for claiming 5 points…..
Below is my ACS skill assessment report...

The following employment after October 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 11/02 - 04/04 (1yrs 5mths)
Position: Junior Business Analyst
Employer: VKP Software Consultancy
Country: INDIA

Dates: 09/04 - 04/07 (2yrs 7mths)
Position: Associate Business Analyst (Executive)
Employer: ABC Bank Ltd
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/07 - 06/08 (1yrs 1mths)
Position: Business Analyst
Employer: ARROW Systems Ltd
Country: OMAN

Dates: 09/08 - 03/09 (0yrs 6mths)
Position: Business Analyst
Employer: ARROW Systems Ltd
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/09 - 03/10 (0yrs 10mths)
Position: Functional Consultant
Employer: ARROW Systems Ltd
Country: GUAM
Page 2

Dates: 03/10 - 01/12 (1yrs 10mths)
Position: Business Analyst
Employer: ABS Software Services Ltd
Country: INDIA

Dates: 01/12 - 06/12 (0yrs 5mths)
Position: Business Analyst (Assistant Consultant)
Employer: ABS Software Services Ltd
Country: INDIA

Below is my Australia experience which I have shown in ACS and received the same from ACS. Out of total shown experience below, I have actually stayed in Australia 07-Nov-2012 to 31-Oct-2013 (for which I have PAYG Tax statement, Payslips, Super and Bank Statement) after returning to india, worked for same project upto 02/2014.
The reason why I showed like that, *I have got a project wise experience letter from my organization, for this project I worked for onsite and offshore.*


*Kindly advise me on how to show this while entering in EOI to get 5 points and to get full points for my other experience too..*

Dates: 09/12 - 02/14 (1yrs 5mths) 
Position: Functional Test Consultant (Assistant Consultant)
Employer: ABS Software Services Ltd
Country: AUSTRALIA

Dates: 04/14 – Till date (1yrs 2mths)
Position: Functional Consultant (Assistant Consultant)
Employer: ABS Software Services Ltd
Country: SINGAPORE

TIA


----------

